# Trump matches Canadian Police’s list that identifies people with low literacy perfectly



## WiiUBricker (Apr 25, 2018)

There is an interesting video of someone who did his research to show that Trump is an illiterate. Canada’s police has a checklist document called ‘Target Crime with Literacy’ that is used to identify people with low literacy and he shows that Trump matches it perfectly. Watch the video and judge for yourself.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 25, 2018)

Oof


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 25, 2018)

Sorry, but isn't this just stating the obvious? He pretty much framed literate people as being "the establishment", which is a group he always said not to belong to. As such, him not reading non-fiction books or newspapers is just what being Trump is about.

I'm dead serious when I think that if he *were *to start taking serious interest in things like diplomacy, foreign affairs and the such, his fans would see this as betrayal.

(kind of similar how you just can't convince fans of 50 shades of grey that the writing style is absolutely terrible).


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 25, 2018)

"Can I borrow your homework?"

"Sure don't make it obvious"


----------



## HamBone41801 (Apr 25, 2018)

Canada is throwing shade...


----------



## x65943 (Apr 25, 2018)

To be fair to Trump, many of these are fairly non-specific and could apply to a large swath of people. Case in point, my mother tells rambling cyclical stories and gives irrelevant answers. But I was homeschooled and she taught me how to read. So I know she is far from illiterate. All she does is read romance novels (ugh).

Look, Trump may be a doofus and an awful person in every way imaginable, but I don't believe he's illiterate for a second.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2018)

People who think they can analyse others based on a list like this are on the lower IQ spectrum themselves.

You have to be a special kind of stupid if you believe that you're qualified to apply lists like these without proper training.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 25, 2018)

S


x65943 said:


> To be fair to Trump, many of these are fairly non-specific and could apply to a large swath of people. Case in point, my mother tells rambling cyclical stories and gives irrelevant answers. But I was homeschooled and she taught me how to read. So I know she is far from illiterate. All she does is read romance novels (ugh).
> 
> Look, Trump may be a doofus and an awful person in every way imaginable, but I don't believe he's illiterate for a second.


shiitttt, means I stoopid, in every way possible


----------



## Viri (Apr 25, 2018)

I have some of those, I guess i r stoopid!


----------



## invaderyoyo (Apr 25, 2018)

Stingart said:


> People who think they can analyse others based on a list like this are on the lower IQ spectrum themselves.
> 
> You have to be a special kind of stupid if you believe that you're qualified to apply lists like these without proper training.


No, you don't need "proper training" to figure out obvious things.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2018)

I've said before that I believe he has a learning disability that he simply never took care of, which over years of ignoring resulted in his illiteracy.


----------



## bi388 (Apr 26, 2018)

Stingart said:


> People who think they can analyse others based on a list like this are on the lower IQ spectrum themselves.
> 
> You have to be a special kind of stupid if you believe that you're qualified to apply lists like these without proper training.


Yes clearly the man speaking in this video:  cannot be judged except by professionals. Gimme a break, a 2nd grader would hear this speech and know theres something wrong with the person talking.


----------



## Taffy (Apr 26, 2018)

FUCKING AMAZING.

CHEETO MAN CANT READ


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 26, 2018)

You've got to remember that these results aren't a certainty, just a measure of possibility. There could many other things wrong, and he have varying levels of literacy. He may just read at a high-school or middle-school level, and the rest are because of mental issues. I mean, he is not a person with a towering intellect, most people can acknowledge this. He's proved successful at marketing his name as a brand, but that's about it. "intellectual" is probably an insult to him.


----------

